# eccomi



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

finalmente c'è l ho fatta a iscrivermi al nuovo forum


tamba è arrivato la festa può iniziare


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Ciao


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> c'è l ho fatta





tamba84 ha scritto:


> tamba è arrivato



Ciao


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

ciaooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Come mai 3 anni per iscriversi?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ciao Tamba.


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

perchè son stato in altre faccende affaccendato!


----------

